# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Dungeons Layering - Possibly Raid Bosses as well. Multiple Kills

## jmulhern345help

Fixed*

No longer a exploit

----------


## Eblis

That’s normal for dungeons, you could also just reset them manually. Raids do not work this way.

----------


## phantom325

> That’s normal for dungeons, you could also just reset them manually. Raids do not work this way.


I'm guessing the intention of this from what I understand is you don't need to leave the dungeon, thus bypassing the 5 instances per hour rule

----------


## eKqN

Yes, I saw that, I got layered into a fully spawned dungeon and I was near the final boss.

So, theorically you could do:

I clean a dungeon with team, they stay at the boss location
I leave the dungeon
I switch layer
I invite team again, everything respawns
Team is switched to fully spawned and is still in front of the boss

Right!? Can someone test and validate?

----------


## beyou

this needs to move to elite asap

----------


## UnHappy

Blizzard already know about this why on Monday they pushed that layer hotfix as a guild did this in a raid.

----------


## beyou

close, this has been hotfixed

----------


## advanta

> Currently, dungeons are actually layered. If you enter a dungeon, clear solo, and then get invited to a group you can be layered into a another fully spawned dungeon. Theoretically, one person can leave a dungeon once the raid has fully cleared and get invited to another layer. Take party ownership and start inviting everyone else. I tested this and it worked in Uldaman. 
> 
> Good work Blizzard.


Hang on a second - are you sure this is not just a soft reset? That behaved differently in vanilla than retail and seems to also in classic.

----------


## XxDizzyxX

I don't think this has been fully fixed currently. They just increased the time it takes between layer transfers. From what I've been told, you can still clear whole instances and farm specific bosses and loot. Apparently this also works for MC raids..

----------


## Talaras

> I don't think this has been fully fixed currently. They just increased the time it takes between layer transfers. From what I've been told, you can still clear whole instances and farm specific bosses and loot. Apparently this also works for MC raids..


Bottom line up front: I can't reproduce this after last week. 

I had been extensively using this on lower level dungeons in order to make some cash early on. As of last week, something changed and I was unable to continue to reproduce the same effects. I am aware they changed the cooldown of layer switching, but I couldn't reproduce no matter what I tried. I am aware Asmon and another streamer were theory crafting this tonight, but Bliz changed SOMETHING that affects how you are able to do this. Having done the layering in dungeons over 50+ times in the last 2 weeks to doing the exact same thing this week, something changed. If someone can reproduce or figure out what they changed, I'd be happy to test, but as far as I am concerned, this one has been fixed, despite what streamers are "discussing".

----------


## XxDizzyxX

> Bottom line up front: I can't reproduce this after last week. 
> 
> I had been extensively using this on lower level dungeons in order to make some cash early on. As of last week, something changed and I was unable to continue to reproduce the same effects. I am aware they changed the cooldown of layer switching, but I couldn't reproduce no matter what I tried. I am aware Asmon and another streamer were theory crafting this tonight, but Bliz changed SOMETHING that affects how you are able to do this. Having done the layering in dungeons over 50+ times in the last 2 weeks to doing the exact same thing this week, something changed. If someone can reproduce or figure out what they changed, I'd be happy to test, but as far as I am concerned, this one has been fixed, despite what streamers are "discussing".


no worries, thanks Talaras  :Smile:

----------


## UnHappy

So one of the big guilds did this in one of their raids that lock you out for the week so they had two weeks worth of raid in one week! Blizzard saw and hotfix it asap... I do believe layering will be out of the game soon.

----------


## TehVoyager

Blizzard is planning bans for this exploit. Do not Abuse further.

----------


## Ginchy

> Blizzard is planning bans for this exploit. Do not Abuse further.


Fuck yeah they are. It’s a huge cheat and they crack down on that shit.

----------


## noes

Glad I didn't do this exploit lmao

----------


## UnHappy

They hotfixed this today Twitter

----------


## Traxex84

Bans are 1 month, items removed too, supposedly. From reddit:

----------


## TehVoyager

> Bans are 1 month, items removed too, supposedly. From reddit:


Couple things here.

they say the account is "under investigation". to me, this says "we're locking the account for some time while we investigate." 

Additionally, they also state "resources obtained by utilizing these methods". levels, gear and gold can all be considered resources.

I'm of the opinion that more may be coming here.

----------


## Honor777

I've received a message like that in the past before as I was involved in an exploit, but still they lifted the suspension early and left all items so you never know I'm sure some will get lucky.

----------


## tantrim1

They won't catch everyone that did this. Only the power abusers that really cashed in and milked it.

----------


## Gorgodeus

> Couple things here.
> 
> they say the account is "under investigation". to me, this says "we're locking the account for some time while we investigate." 
> 
> Additionally, they also state "resources obtained by utilizing these methods". levels, gear and gold can all be considered resources.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that more may be coming here.


You missed the part where it said "as a result of this investigation", meaning the investigation is done.

----------


## TehVoyager

> You missed the part where it said "as a result of this investigation", meaning the investigation is done.


Disagree. i read it as "because we're investigating this account, you cant log in" not "we investigated this account and you cant log in"

----------

